# anyone doing win 10 ?



## daArch

Whose operating win 10?

Any feedback? Pros? Cons? Recommend ?


----------



## Wolfgang

Interested as well.

My concern is losing all my passwords if I change over. In which case I'm screwed on a lot of sites. Always tell my self to write them down, but I don't.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Wolfgang said:


> Interested as well.
> 
> My concern is losing all my passwords if I change over. In which case I'm screwed on a lot of sites. Always tell my self to write them down, but I don't.


I upgraded as soon as it became available. Didn't lose any passwords at all. The upgrade was pretty seamless. In fact I haven't noticed any difference whatsoever for better or worse.

DrakeB did mention one security issue which had to do with wifi. I can't remember all the details, but somehow your facebook friends would have access to your wifi connection. Not a concern for me, but I suppose it would be for some.


----------



## Admin

I use Windows 10 on both my laptop and my desktop. I have had absolutely no issues whatsoever. The download and upgrade was simple, but took longer than I expected on one of my machines. Any privacy concerns that others may mention can be changed in settings to your own preferences. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-ca/windows-10/wi-fi-sense-faq


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Not a problem for me either


----------



## daArch

I read a review that said it took MS 30 years but they finally got it RIGHT.

Have all you found that it IS the cat's meow? Or just a decent upgrade?

And there was something about the new media player that I didn't quite understand.

The reveiw raved about how it handles pictures, almost making it sound it will rival Lightroom for organization and retrieval.


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> I read a review that said it took MS 30 years but they finally got it RIGHT.
> 
> Have all you found that it IS the cat's meow? Or just a decent upgrade?
> 
> And there was something about the new media player that I didn't quite understand.
> 
> The reveiw raved about how it handles pictures, almost making it sound it will rival Lightroom for organization and retrieval.


wanna bet?:whistling2:


----------



## Hines Painting

If you have older graphics cards there is a problem with drivers that causes it to not work properly I don't know which cards off the top of my head, but it should be too hard to find out if you search whichever card you have.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Anyone using Win 10 that can explain to me why this is happening or how to make it stop? Every now and again first thing in the morning I find I can't get my computer to wake up. Move the mouse around again and again, nothing. I'm assuming it's because Win 10 did some form of update overnight and it's automatically resetting the machine.

The only thing I can do is actually unplug the computer and plug it back in. Turning it off and on again does nothing. That just seems weird to me.

If it is in fact resetting after an update automatically, is there a way I can have it notify me of this and allow me to do a reset when it's convenient? This never, ever happened when I had Win 7.


----------



## driftweed

Just bought a tablet with win10, I already like it more than the last operating system. No problems using one cloud to transfer billing software, invoices, pics, etc...

It's become a yearly tradition now to get myself a new tablet for Christmas:thumbup:


----------



## papernpaste

For anyone interested in what the pros and cons of Windows 10 are, I recommend going to windowsbbs.com. It's a web site for everyday users as well as geeks. I recently had to purchase a new computer and it came with Windows 10. The free download and OEM installs of Windows 10 are Windows 10 Home which, according to a lot of disgruntled down-loaders, has many "issues."
I would imagine that many of the issues are tied to individual preferences regarding what it does and how it does it. Some things are not un-installable.
Since I am not into syncing all of my devices together and don't use Facebook and am more of a privacy advocate than most people, even though I have nothing to hide-it's just the principle of individual rights that I have issue with.
Anyway, download at your own risk but, I highly recommend searching for reviews and discussions before downloading it.
For those who download it and don't like it, You can download and install a free software called Classic Shell. I've used it for years and love it. I have a machine that came with Windows 10 and my desktop looks like Windows 7 because Classic Shell has been installed (seamless and user-friendly). 
I personally don't like the Tiles (and many other things that are Windows 10 staples)or mandatory Cloud use or MS Edge. To each his own.


----------



## Damon T

I'm running Quickbooks 2014. I upgraded to Win 10 for free and now my QB program is telling me it's not compatible with Win 10. After the month period where its easy to un-upgrade. My program crashes a lot when sending bids now.


----------



## Hines Painting

driftweed said:


> Just bought a tablet with win10, I already like it more than the last operating system. No problems using one cloud to transfer billing software, invoices, pics, etc...
> 
> It's become a yearly tradition now to get myself a new tablet for Christmas:thumbup:


What tablet did you get?


----------



## driftweed

Last year I had the next book 10. It had a removable keyboard, & 1 year free Microsoft office. It took a hell of a lot of abuse and it is still going strong (chipped screen edges and all)

So this year I went with the next size up: next book 11

I really prefer a windows tablet over android because having Microsoft Office is what I am familiar with.


----------



## Workaholic

Been running Windows 10 for a bit with no issues. 7 is my favorite OS but this particular comp came with 8.1 which sucked anyways so I made the switch right away.


----------



## Wolfgang

Upgraded and it took a looooong time.

1. It didn't keep my stored passwords.
2. I can't stand Bing.
3. If I open up a lot of window tabs, some of them don't load and I have to "refresh".
4. All in all, not that impressed.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Wolfgang said:


> Upgraded and it took a looooong time.
> 
> 1. It didn't keep my stored passwords.
> 2. I can't stand Bing.
> 3. If I open up a lot of window tabs, some of them don't load and I have to "refresh".
> 4. All in all, not that impressed.


It is pretty strange that some of us get such varying results from exactly the same upgrade. Wolf, what version did you upgrade from? I wonder if that makes a difference. I went from 7 to 10, didn't encounter any changes at all.

I don't even know what Bing is.


----------



## Wolfgang

I had 7. Bing is Microsoft's search engine. PITA to get rid of.


----------



## Admin

Wolfgang said:


> Upgraded and it took a looooong time.
> 
> 1. It didn't keep my stored passwords.
> 2. I can't stand Bing.
> 3. If I open up a lot of window tabs, some of them don't load and I have to "refresh".
> 4. All in all, not that impressed.


What browser were you using previously? If you were using Chrome you could log back in to chrome (after downloading it) and your passwords would still be there as long as you were logging into chrome previously.

You don't have to use Bing. I don't.


----------



## chrisn

Wolfgang said:


> I had 7. Bing is Microsoft's search engine. PITA to get rid of.


I just install google task bar and ignore that damn bing


----------



## 2PaintersTFD

Love it, it's better than Windows 8. I even skipped it and stuck with Windows 7 until this came out.

If you haven't upgraded yet, check out this link from LifeHacker You can speed up the download process.


----------



## Workaholic

Wolfgang said:


> I had 7. Bing is Microsoft's search engine. PITA to get rid of.


I hate Bing.


----------



## daArch

Workaholic said:


> I hate Bing.


I am not a fan of BING, BUT it does show results that google has deemed inappropriate or not-family friendly, IYKWIM


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> I am not a fan of BING, BUT it does show results that google has deemed inappropriate or not-family friendly, IYKWIM


I am all about family friendly lol


----------



## Wolfgang

So, after too many glitches with 10, and using their only solution to fix it, which consisted of reloading 10; I decided to go back to 7. You're allowed to do so within 30 days. Computer goes to restart and won't. Stuck in perpetual reboot.

Took it to a buddy to see if he could fix it or if I'm buying a new computer. Haven't heard from him yet. Pretty disgusted with the whole thing. Last Feb I bought the wife an Apple, but I just can't see shelling out close to $2k for another one.

Using the IPad and IPhone basically sucks for posting and other things.


----------



## chrisn

I tried it for a couple days when it first came out and did not like it at all. Just to much change. I went back to my 8.1 and all is well .


----------



## daArch

Wolfgang said:


> So, after too many glitches with 10, and using their only solution to fix it, which consisted of reloading 10; I decided to go back to 7. You're allowed to do so within 30 days. Computer goes to restart and won't. Stuck in perpetual reboot.
> 
> Took it to a buddy to see if he could fix it or if I'm buying a new computer. Haven't heard from him yet. Pretty disgusted with the whole thing. Last Feb I bought the wife an Apple, but I just can't see shelling out close to $2k for another one.
> 
> Using the IPad and IPhone basically sucks for posting and other things.


now THAT simply sucks.

The longer I live, the more I see "IMPROVEMENTS" being far from it - and it seems to be worse in the "e-world".


----------



## Workaholic

Wolfgang said:


> So, after too many glitches with 10, and using their only solution to fix it, which consisted of reloading 10; I decided to go back to 7. You're allowed to do so within 30 days. Computer goes to restart and won't. Stuck in perpetual reboot.
> 
> Took it to a buddy to see if he could fix it or if I'm buying a new computer. Haven't heard from him yet. Pretty disgusted with the whole thing. Last Feb I bought the wife an Apple, but I just can't see shelling out close to $2k for another one.
> 
> Using the IPad and IPhone basically sucks for posting and other things.


That does sound like bs. I have not had any issues and have been using it since it was available to the mainstream. If my comp had Win 7 I probably would not have upgraded as I think 7 is the best os to date. I had 8.1 and it was not my favorite.


----------



## papernpaste

*Windows 10 Privacy Issues, Apps, etc*

Some people just don't care. 

After downloading Windows 10 "Upgrade", they are overwhelmed with the infusion of "apps" and the online storage links for everything from Mail, Photos, and who really knows the extent of everything else that Microsoft (along with the Government) have decided to use to invade your privacy. But, aside from the HUGE invasion of privacy that they have "played" on everyone who downloads this system, there is a way to at least control your interface/desktop while you attempt to disable, uninstall, and "fix" all of the crap that they've forced down your throats.
You can go to http://www.classicshell.net/ and download this free software that allows you to set up a desktop with the old style links to files, folders, programs, etc. and, then, you can at least navigate your system with the look of Windows 7 or 8.1.
It has take MANY hours of uninstalling things like MAIL, EDGE, and all of the other BS on my desktop. Thank goodness I didn't blindly download it to my laptop, as well!
A more permanent fix is to uninstall the Windows 10 OS by, *FIRST*, backing up just your personal data folders to an external hard drive and taking note of all of your installed programs and browsers, etc. You'll have to have another OS on Disk, like Windows 7, along with its Product Code so that you can do a "fresh" and "Clean" installation on your hard-drive after you do a "format". It's all a royal PIA but, there is no easy way to rid yourself of the beast, once you "upgrade" to Windows 10. 
It is fraught with nightmarish garbage and invasive designs. A lot of people say, " Oh well. I have nothing to hide, anyway. But, like all of the newer technology IOS and android cell phone technology and the online social media, once you make your information accessible online, it's there forever (even if you "delete" it). You SHOULD have the attitude that what is yours is the business of no one else, especially the Government, unless you want it to be. Now that our Government has created their perpetual War on Terror, they have circumvented your constitutional rights and invaded every aspect of your personal privacy. Oh well. Some people just don't care. Good luck with your frustrations.


----------



## AlphaWolf

i have windows 10 and so far everything is perfect. Had an issue with my GPU drivers but its all good now. Main reason is Windows 10 is the only OS that will offer DX12. SO i had to upgrade but now i like it and im used to it.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

papernpaste said:


> Some people just don't care.
> 
> After downloading Windows 10 "Upgrade", they are overwhelmed with the infusion of "apps" and the online storage links for everything from Mail, Photos, and who really knows the extent of everything else that Microsoft (along with the Government) have decided to use to invade your privacy. But, aside from the HUGE invasion of privacy that they have "played" on everyone who downloads this system, there is a way to at least control your interface/desktop while you attempt to disable, uninstall, and "fix" all of the crap that they've forced down your throats.
> You can go to http://www.classicshell.net/ and download this free software that allows you to set up a desktop with the old style links to files, folders, programs, etc. and, then, you can at least navigate your system with the look of Windows 7 or 8.1.
> It has take MANY hours of uninstalling things like MAIL, EDGE, and all of the other BS on my desktop. Thank goodness I didn't blindly download it to my laptop, as well!
> A more permanent fix is to uninstall the Windows 10 OS by, *FIRST*, backing up just your personal data folders to an external hard drive and taking note of all of your installed programs and browsers, etc. You'll have to have another OS on Disk, like Windows 7, along with its Product Code so that you can do a "fresh" and "Clean" installation on your hard-drive after you do a "format". It's all a royal PIA but, there is no easy way to rid yourself of the beast, once you "upgrade" to Windows 10.
> It is fraught with nightmarish garbage and invasive designs. A lot of people say, " Oh well. I have nothing to hide, anyway. But, like all of the newer technology IOS and android cell phone technology and the online social media, once you make your information accessible online, it's there forever (even if you "delete" it). You SHOULD have the attitude that what is yours is the business of no one else, especially the Government, unless you want it to be. Now that our Government has created their perpetual War on Terror, they have circumvented your constitutional rights and invaded every aspect of your personal privacy. Oh well. Some people just don't care. Good luck with your frustrations.


Same people who won't mind lining up and having a chip inserted in them by big brother :yes:


----------



## AlphaWolf

dont mind me asking what type of computers you all using?


----------



## Wolfgang

Got the laptop back with Win7 loaded on it. Now just going through all the update cycles. One of the first things that showed up on the screen was updating to Windows 10. Nope. Not on this computer.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Wolfgang said:


> Got the laptop back with Win7 loaded on it. Now just going through all the update cycles. One of the first things that showed up on the screen was updating to Windows 10. Nope. Not on this computer.


make sure you update all your drivers as windows update wont give you those.


----------



## Wolfgang

He already updated all of them for me. Had to wipe the HD completely and start anew. Was able to save all the pics and docs through booting in safe mode. Just need to load up some anti-virus - malware programs, and the usual ad blockers.


----------



## jason123

I had to just do a reformat had some bug from a mp3 Converter that I downloaded, or that's what I'm guessing. I was getting by for 4 months or so. My biggest issue was I lost illustrator and need that a lot. I have another laptop so I would use that one for illustrator. Any way new year so I reformatted. 

I'm doing windows update now takes a long time because you have to update 4 or 5 separate times because each time you have different updates. I haven't seen the windows 10 option yet. I'll stick with windows 7.
My computers is a cheap acer aspire got it about 4 years ago.$500 ish, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Always a good idea to partiton your hard Drive. Than unless your actual drive its self dies you will never lose anything you have downloaded.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Be advised, for those who haven't upgraded to Win 10 yet I'm of the understanding that it's been shifted to a 'recommended' update which will be automatically downloaded as of today.


----------



## gpainting

Windows 10 is spying on you! For me my next update will be an Apple computer, I value my privacy. 

This came right from windows privacy statement.



> Finally, we will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to: 1.comply with applicable law or respond to valid legal process, including from law enforcement or other government agencies; 2.protect our customers, for example to prevent spam or attempts to defraud users of the services, or to help prevent the loss of life or serious injury of anyone; 3.operate and maintain the security of our services, including to prevent or stop an attack on our computer systems or networks; or 4.protect the rights or property of Microsoft, including enforcing the terms governing the use of the services – however, if we receive information indicating that someone is using our services to traffic in stolen intellectual or physical property of Microsoft, we will not inspect a customer’s private content ourselves, but we may refer the matter to law enforcement.


----------



## driftweed

If you think you have privacy on the computer, you've been under a rock for quite some time.

Google was the first, but everyone does it. It's been over 10 years since your privacy was lost, get over it.


----------



## gpainting

driftweed said:


> If you think you have privacy on the computer, you've been under a rock for quite some time.
> 
> Google was the first, but everyone does it. It's been over 10 years since your privacy was lost, get over it.


So you saying everyone should just give up? Give up your freedom and rights? I'm sorry but I have more self-respect to just (get over it)

Yea I understand you don't have full control of your privacy online but you do have control of what information you share, I understand when you type something into google its recorded or post something on FB or sending a txt message, I get that. But I am not willingly and going to be OK with letting intruders scan my files and give up every bit of my personal information that they want. Maybe you don't value your freedom but I do.


----------



## driftweed

I've got alot better things to worry about, than something that has already happened for a very long time.

That like getting into an argument about how these new fangled things called "paint rollers" is going to ruin the painters ability to charge a living wage versus straight 100% brushing, or plasterers bitch in about drywall ruining their industry, file sharing destroying the internet, etc...

The best time to have made your stance has done been and gone. Fortunately, you still have a choice: go off the grid.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Does using a Mac actually protect your privacy any more than using a PC? I have no idea. I do know that virii are pretty much a non issue, I think the first mac virus surfaced several years ago and haven't heard of a problem since.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Wildbill7145 said:


> Does using a Mac actually protect your privacy any more than using a PC? I have no idea. I do know that virii are pretty much a non issue, I think the first mac virus surfaced several years ago and haven't heard of a problem since.


Mac right now is safer I think. But what I was led to believe was that there are so many pcs out there that people creating these viruses and hacking into computers can get a lot more people with going to the pcs than the mac


----------



## Wildbill7145

Painter-Aaron said:


> Mac right now is safer I think. But what I was led to believe was that there are so many pcs out there that people creating these viruses and hacking into computers can get a lot more people with going to the pcs than the mac


Interestingly (I just checked), your OS is becoming less and less of a factor in terms of security and vulnerability. Hackers are focusing more on web based stuff like Adobe Flash and browsers. I've always thought as Aaron mentioned above that Macs were a lot safer, but that's no longer the case. They're just a wee bit safer and apparently the gap is closing fast.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/whats-safer-from-hackers-a-pc-or-a-mac-126098613384.html


----------

